# Members pics....



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Come on show yourselves!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

here i am


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't need to you've already kinda seen me in some pics with George


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

You too Crofty


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

nope ..........


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

This is me

The doll is not mine, it was my daughters weekend school project.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww thats a nice pic Rosie 




Come on everyone i'll post mine if you post yours  Kammie we want more, i dont remember those!!


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

My daughter took it, she was aobut 5 or 6 at the time


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Fine...This is me when I went to Malta in May. My hair is being cut next Friday so all that will go. Reason for the hat: it was keeping my hair out of my eyes


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yay they you are Kammie!!!! I love your hair 

This is me









Ready to get on the catwalk looking like an idiot... all to raise money for breast cancer though 









Me and my boy


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

this is me


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

crofty said:


> Yay they you are Kammie!!!! I love your hair
> 
> This is me
> 
> ...


Your goregous!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok here is me:

First one in a club drunk

Second one in a club drunk :laugh:

Oh and i will add a really drunk one in a club for good measure...........don't ask what was going on because i am not sure :yikes: i am worried about where my friends other hand is........:yikes:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw crofty, you dont look like an idiot going on the catwalk - you;re really pretty 

everyone is!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

OK, well here's my beautiful Toby getting in the festive spirit..with me too!..


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, I can't believe you are getting me to do this Crofty! I hate having photo's taking, just had to search for one I didnt mind!

I found this one of my brother, my sister and me(on the right!) at my sisters wedding in Canada Sept 06. I dont think I have had a photo taken since then as I had to pose for so many!
Doesnt my sister look gorgeous?! concentrate on her!!! and my brother!!!









*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good idea crofty, I have no idea what you potential rabbit thieves look like. I will have a good rummage for you tomorrow!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Jacqui


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

crofty said:


> Yay they you are Kammie!!!! I love your hair
> 
> This is me
> 
> ...


well I'm defo not showing mine now  You look stunning Crofty, you could be a model


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

waterlily said:


> well I'm defo not showing mine now  You look stunning Crofty, you could be a model


Thankyou, I did do some modeling when i was younger but refused to be skinny enough to do it seriously, i like chocolate too much hehe 

Come on show yourself!!!!!!!! Everyone here is beautiful on the inside and thats far moe important... looks fade and arent always a blessing anyway, trust me i hate lots about my body/looks but i think as long as i try and be a good person who cares what i look like, my bunnies certainly dont care!! (as long as i give them treats and cuddles  )


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> Ok, I can't believe you are getting me to do this Crofty! I hate having photo's taking, just had to search for one I didnt mind!
> 
> I found this one of my brother, my sister and me(on the right!) at my sisters wedding in Canada Sept 06. I dont think I have had a photo taken since then as I had to pose for so many!
> Doesnt my sister look gorgeous?! concentrate on her!!! and my brother!!!
> ...


Awww you look lovely Heidi!! I think you're really pretty x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> this is me


Did you curl your hair with GHD's? Looks lovely


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Ok here is me:
> 
> First one in a club drunk
> 
> ...


You're a little hotty!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

helebelina said:


> OK, well here's my beautiful Toby getting in the festive spirit..with me too!..


awwwwwww so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jaxb05 said:


> Jacqui


Bootiful!  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks crofty  
although I cant quite see it!  

*Heidi*


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*thinks you're all really pretty*


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

crofty said:


> Did you curl your hair with GHD's? Looks lovely


Yeah i did it was hard work, my hair dose not like to curl, lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wooohooo what alot of sassy bunny owners!!!

Heres mine.

I was attending an awards night in this 1










this was me very drunk lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

here is one of me taken at my uni leaving prom, personally I think I look like a 12 year old and would really like to dye my hair but am not sure whether to go blond or brown? your opinions on this would be much appreciated  









and here's one taken at the beach way back in April or something silly when we had that warm patch


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you all look nothing like I expected, apart from the people I have already seen pics of. really good to put a face to the names tho! 

I wont post one of my ass which is all u will see when I creep out your window with a pretty bunny in my arms lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> wooohooo what alot of sassy bunny owners!!!
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> ...


Awww Frags you are beautiful!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> here is one of me taken at my uni leaving prom, personally I think I look like a 12 year old and would really like to dye my hair but am not sure whether to go blond or brown? your opinions on this would be much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look how i thought you would naturally pretty and intelligent. I think if you want to dye it highlighted blonde.... but then im bias! haha! :laugh:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

crofty said:


> You look how i thought you would naturally pretty and intelligent. I think if you want to die it highlighted blonde.... but then im bias! haha! :laugh:


Haha thanks crofty, u look how I knew u looked but way prettier, lets see u live in the new forest, u ride a pony and u have more bunnies than me...bitch lol 

Frags how do u look so good with 4 kids and a million rabbits to look after?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Frags how do u look so good with 4 kids and a million rabbits to look after?


thats easy, lol i have no time to get old due to kids and rabbits taking my time 

emzy you have a cute look about you


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Kammie u cant cut all that hair off its gorgeous!

Frags cute like a 12 year old lol thanks x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Kammie u cant cut all that hair off its gorgeous!
> 
> Frags cute like a 12 year old lol thanks x


No not like a 12 yr old pmsl!!!! very innocent looking = cute


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Kammie u cant cut all that hair off its gorgeous!
> 
> Frags cute like a 12 year old lol thanks x


I hate it but I will be sad when it goes, taken me three years to get it that long from being really short. I'm not going back to how I used to have it but I will have half the length taken off. That picture was taken back in May when I was on holiday in Malta and the heat there made my hair go much nicer, I leave my hair to dry naturally after washing and the Maltese heat dried it in under an hour making it curl like that but here it just goes a frizzy mess and takes all day to dry. Adding 7 months of growing to the length it is in the picture it now touches my bum when wet or straightened.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Its nice seeing what everyone looks like! Alhough a bit weird too cos you kind of build up a picture in your head and I'm always completely wrong! lol

Here's me!

View attachment me.bmp


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> you all look nothing like I expected, apart from the people I have already seen pics of. really good to put a face to the names tho!
> 
> I wont post one of my ass which is all u will see when I creep out your window with a pretty bunny in my arms lol


pmsl


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is me and lUCKY
My beautiful boy and myself on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Have to say the one i am most suprised by is FRAGS, in a good way!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Have to say the one i am most suprised by is FRAGS, in a good way!


I have to agree too, I don't know what I expected but was quite surprised. I love your hair Frags!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Have to say the one i am most suprised by is FRAGS, in a good way!


Dare i ask why? *scared* what did you expect?

Thanks kammie, ive had it cut shorter now tho


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Dare i ask why? *scared* what did you expect?
> 
> Thanks kammie, ive had it cut shorter now tho


:lol: they all expected a crazy looking woman with rabbits sitting on her head and coming out of her ears with a few kids dangling off her nose lol!

You are all gorgeous! :001_tt1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

This is me and my little family earlier this year! The one with all 3 of us is me my husband and my little monkey!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

umber said:


> :lol: they all expected a crazy looking woman with rabbits sitting on her head and coming out of her ears with a few kids dangling off her nose lol!
> 
> You are all gorgeous! :001_tt1:


Crazy rabbit lady!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

umber said:


> This is me and my little family earlier this year! The one with all 3 of us is me my husband and my little monkey!


Aw your little boy is so cute! All three of you make a beautiful family


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> This is me and my little family earlier this year! The one with all 3 of us is me my husband and my little monkey!


Umber you are stunning!!!!!! Awwww and what a beautiful family you have


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

This is me apart from ive got red hair now....


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Umber your eyes are amazing! and your little boy is so cute!!! are you wanting a girl or boy next?

i'd already seen a pic of Frags but I did expect her to be a fleece wearing bunny muncher too  lol not a yummy mummy


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL - I too was surprised at Frags. I think I was expecting someone a little older since you know so much about rabbits and see to be almost an expert. I agree with you Emzy - Umber's eyes are beautiful. Handsome hubby too.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aw alright heres me, I'll do a big smile and show you my pearly whites 

here tis


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

waterlily said:


> aw alright heres me, I'll do a big smile and show you my pearly whites
> 
> here tis


awwww thanks guys making me blush! And Waterlilly thats cheating!! :lol:


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't show my real pic incase someone who knows me realises what a crude person I can be   I have to behave ya see where I am, so I let rip online


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> LOL - I too was surprised at Frags. I think I was expecting someone a little older since you know so much about rabbits and see to be almost an expert.


I agree with you jax 
I am so surprised with Frags  you really are a yummy mummy after 4 kids!

Mind you, no-one looks anything like I though they would! Its strange how you picture people, and how you can be completely wrong.
Everyone is really pretty!

I think I need to put an everyday photo on - that is only 1 of 3 times I have worn a dress since I have had a choice!

This is me usually:









This is THE only picture I like of me! Taken at my 18th birthday party!









*Heidi*


----------

